# La coppia ufficiosa… fasi del rapporto e frasi fatte



## Nonre (22 Marzo 2007)

*La coppia ufficiosa… fasi del rapporto e frasi fatte*

Fase uno: adocchiamento? O pura casualità?

Nella fase uno gioca un ruolo fondamentale “il destino”… che però si accompagna quasi sempre a complici quali: “l’uscita serale una volta la settimana con gli amichetti”, “voglio fare carriera sul lavoro” e l’essersi letteralmente stufate di sentir parlare sempre e soltanto le amiche, le colleghe, le vicine di casa di solenni scopate. Sicché Destino con gli altri  tre complici, alternati s’intende, prende di mira una LEI-single ed un LUI-accoppiato, si vuol divertire e li fa incontrare…

Fase due: lo scambio di e-mail e sms

In questa fase ancora non si è consumato: siamo all'approccio vero e proprio. C'è la paura di fare il passo più lungo della gamba. Siamo ancora sul chi va là. Quindi con timidezza e “nonscialans” si butta lì qualche frasetta un po’ di circostanza e un po’ con un filo di malizia.. tanto per pasturare insomma e vedere se il pesce abbocca. Talvolta però gli sms dichiarano chiaramente la volontà di “approfondire il discorso”

Fase tre: le telefonate

E’ la fase più impegnativa e complessa, quella in cui Telecom & Affini ringraziano di cuore fino a farsi passare dal cervello l’idea di spedire a casa del “telefonista” un mazzo di fiori!
Si aggiunge alla mail o all'esse emme esse la telefonata. La telefonata diventa impegnativa. crea delle aspettative.. la voce può indurre in tentazione (amen!) salvo che il bello di turno non sia quello della pubblicità…(sciao scei bellisscima…) … e se i toni sono suadenti, il gioco è fatto e “Destino” se la ride!
In questa fase inizi a passare le ore al telefono ad orari indefiniti, cioè quando lui scarica la cozza e inizia a cercare la terza incomoda. La mattina dopo naturalmente ti ritrovi con le valige al posto delle borse sotto gli occhi.


Fase quattro: gli incontri clandestini

LUI continua a ripetere che è impegnato e che non se la sente... però dice che LEI è troppo bella, troppo speciale, troppo tutto (ma tutto tutto!) e che sarebbe un emerito idiota se si lasciasse scappare un’occasione simile..di conoscere una donna simile…!Come un raggio di sole in una giornata buia e tempestosa LEI gli ha riscaldato il cuore e l’anima (forse anche qualcos’altro…), pur di non lasciarla andare via s’amputerebbe il dito mignolo del piede sinistro ...LEI sospira… alla fine c'è l'incontro. Al quale ne segue un altro.  Poi un altro. Poi un altro ancora... e così via!!!
Il gioco intriga. E’ bello per tutti e due. incontrarsi di nascosto, saltare da una macchina all'altra... andare fuori città.... magari riuscire a passare un weekend fuori…magari in montagna, davanti a un camino… con fuori la neve… che tenerezza… (sospirone)


Fase cinque: le cose cambiano

LEI è la donna ideale.

    * non chiede niente perché conosce la situazione di LUI.
    * non si arrabbia mai.
    * non pretende.
    * è sempre felice e sorridente perché vedere LUI la mette bene (peggio de ‘na Barbie insomma!)



... MA … LEI si sta innamorando!!!! Azz! 

Le donne si innamorano quasi sempre.

LUI è super carino. super gentile, super premuroso, super focoso (e te credo sarà “una vita” che si deve sfogare!)… sposato o fidanzato che sia, è da molto che non vive queste emozioni, ormai morte e sepolte nella memoria (cassa da morto in titanio rafforzata in frassino.. si sa mai)
POI…
LEI comincia a cambiare (da Barbie si trasforma in  DonnaConGliAttributi).. inizia a sperarci ( la speranza è l’ultima a morire)... inizia a pretendere...e si sa, le donne quando si innamorano.. diventano miracolosamente super puntuali. Contano i minuti, si tramutano in vere e proprie maniache dell’orologio svizzero, del cioccolato Novi, insomma. Alla nostra bella, chiaramente, le si sono spaccate le cosiddette di essere sempre il dopo-qualcosa: il dopo-fidanzata, il dopo-moglie, il dopo-amici.

Si e’ stufata degli appuntamenti all’una di notte o delle scappatelle di 3 minuti in un bar di periferia durante la pausa pranzo. Vuole il suo tempo. Non e’ una pipistrella ne una donna delle pulizie.

Esige del tempo che abbia il suo nome marchiato sulla targhetta.


LUI si raffredda, (o meglio si caca in mano…una così si..ma due no!!!). Da Superman si trasforma in Iceman... ma che ansiaaa!... diminuiscono i messaggi... le telefonate.. le e-mail.... i telefonini improvvisamente iniziano ad essere sempre scarichi..o di credito o di batteria…o a non prendere…o ad essere dimenticati qua e là: in macchina, in ufficio, a casa…e magicamente le gambe sono pronte ad affrontare la più folle corsa della storia che farebbe un baffo anche a Mennea! LUI mette le mani avanti…
A questo punto l’uomo non sa che fare. Non ha la più pallida intenzione di lasciare la moglie ma non ha neppure voglia di lasciare il suo giochetto erotico. Inizia a chiedersi che scusa potrebbe inventare per la speranzosa che crede ancora nelle favole a lieto fine e placare la sua ira funesta.Di solito arriva a tre ipotesi:



1.      Sua moglie, sempre raccontata da LUI come la classica donna che ha sempre gestito al meglio il suo tempo, cercando di far coincidere vita coniugale amiche e palestra, sempre con il sorriso sul volto, INSPIEGABILMENTE inizierà a soffrire di gravi crisi depressive, dettate da angoscia, frustrazione, solitudine e abbattimento. Se non addirittura tenterà il suicidio. LUI inizierà ad accompagnarla dallo psicologo (metodo usato per allontanarsi dall’altra con una buona scusa), dottore a cui lui rivelerà la presenza dell’amante nella sua vita e chiederà consigli sulla situazione (l’altra, in questo momento, avrà gli occhi che brillano al solo pensiero di essere stata menzionata in qualche suo discorso con qualcun altro). Lo psicologo OVVIAMENTE sconsiglierà l’ipotesi di rilevare la situazione alla moglie in quelle condizioni, perché la poveretta non potrebbe sopportarlo.La speranzosa ora è persino assalita dai sensi di colpa, si sente un’idiota per aver chiesto di troncare tutta una vita assieme ad una donna malata in nome di un amore. Inizia a credere alla falsa ingenuità e alla volontà dell’infedele, addirittura gli propone di diminuire le loro fughe d’amore per dargli l’opportunità di essere al fianco della consorte in un momento così difficile.

2.      Sua moglie, che per logici motivi è la pietra dello scandalo e quindi anche di ogni possibile scusa, è FATALMENTE incinta. Strano perché, a detta dell’infedele, loro erano mesi che non dormivano più nello stesso letto e a malapena si salutavano. Doppiamente strano perché LUI aveva sempre affermato di non voler figli proprio per non far risentire un’anima innocente della brutta situazione matrimoniale che li affliggeva. Ora pare sia capitato, sotto l’effetto di una sbronza, di essere finiti a letto insieme e di aver copulato. Però, che uomo. Una botta e via, giù un figlio. L’inseminatore folle. Per giunta da ubriaco. Un mago del sesso. Da qui i problemi che ne scaturiscono sono molteplici: impossibile rovinare un momento così bello nella vita di una donna, un bambino è qualcosa di più grande di qualsiasi amore. Da lì la solita speranzosa aspetta il lieto evento sperando che la situazioni si sblocchi. Ovviamente resta speranzosa per mooolto e mooolto altro tempo

3.      Tragico lutto in famiglia. In questi casi fioccano parenti di qua e di là. Tra l’altro… ma sua nonna non era già morta 4 anni fa? Di solito è un lutto che si abbatte sugli affetti più cari della moglie (GUARDA CASO!) che le fa vivere un periodo molto triste, e l’infedele deve essere presente il più possibile. Nella casa dell’infedele saranno presenti, per mesi interi, sorelle, zie, cugine e amiche che, ovviamente, renderanno più rade le scappatelle. Perché una donna può non far caso a telefonate “strane”, ma 30 donne ti trovano anche il codice fiscale della terza incomoda.



La storia può durare un mese come un anno... ma il risultato è quasi sempre lo stesso: l'uomo non lascia, non sia mai!!!! Perché dover mollare l’unica “boa” che in questa vita tempestosa ed incerta lo tiene a galla?!? La donna continua a sperare che lo faccia (speranza = vedi sopra)!
perché la donna lascia eccome.. Venere e Marte sono una realtà inconfutabile..

Il neurone maschile è un istintivo/cacciatore/conservatore che scatta attraverso il nervo ottico quando gli giungono immagini “gradevoli”.. e si butta.. ma mai fino in fondo data la natura conservatrice…
Il neurone femminile invece è un tipo intrepido/istintivo/cacciatore e l’unica preda che gli fa veramente scattare l’impavidità è l’Ammore…(ma anche il chiodo scaccia chiodo!)

Il neurone femmina è capace di mandare in culo famiglia, figli, lavoro e amici per seguire il proprio uomo!


----------



## Verena67 (22 Marzo 2007)

Nonre ha detto:


> Il neurone femmina è capace di mandare in culo famiglia, figli, lavoro e amici per seguire il proprio uomo!


 
Purtroppo è tutto vero, e molto molto realistico.
Sei uomo o donna?


----------



## Old simo (22 Marzo 2007)

*che precisione....*



Nonre ha detto:


> Fase uno: adocchiamento? O pura casualità?
> 
> Nella fase uno gioca un ruolo fondamentale “il destino”… che però si accompagna quasi sempre a complici quali: “l’uscita serale una volta la settimana con gli amichetti”, “voglio fare carriera sul lavoro” e l’essersi letteralmente stufate di sentir parlare sempre e soltanto le amiche, le colleghe, le vicine di casa di solenni scopate. Sicché Destino con gli altri tre complici, alternati s’intende, prende di mira una LEI-single ed un LUI-accoppiato, si vuol divertire e li fa incontrare…
> 
> ...


beh complimenti x la descrizione dettagliata, direi quasi scientifica di tutto il processo. Non sono molto d'accordo quando dici che il destino gioca un ruolo importante...secondo me il destino ce lo facciamo da soli (in questo caso soprattutto), quindi se si tradisce non è il Destino....siamo noi! 
Trovo stupendi concetti che ho evidenziato, ed incredibilmente veri!!!!
Passiamo alle 3 ipotesi: ma xchè deve sempre essere usato qualcuno(in questo caso la moglie....o addirittura un parente defunto!!!!) x pararsi il sederino? dire la verità no???? poi x quanto riguarda la prima ipotesi che fai, evidentemente sopravvaluti la sensibiltà dell'amante: a me ha chiamato lei stessa x dirmi che ero cornificata!
L'ultima frase non riesco a decifrarla: bisona considerarla in positivo o in negativo????


----------



## Nonre (22 Marzo 2007)

*cosi e la vita*

be da cio che ho visto e vissuto so che una donna e piu pronta a mollare tutto se crede in quel rapporto che sta vivendo al di fuori del matrimonio mentre l'uomo e veramente molto difficile che si stacchi dalla sua sicurezza e cmq x verena sono uomo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2007)

*x nonre*



Nonre ha detto:


> be da cio che ho visto e vissuto so che una donna e piu pronta a mollare tutto se crede in quel rapporto che sta vivendo al di fuori del matrimonio mentre l'uomo e veramente molto difficile che si stacchi dalla sua sicurezza e cmq x verena sono uomo


Visto che hai capito tutto (anche noi...avevo scritto cose simili mesi fa..) da uomo spiega quale sarebbe la soluzione ideale per l'uomo..perché non si sentisse obbligato a pararsi dietro esaurimenti, gravidanze a tradimento (!?) e lutti familiari...
​


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (22 Marzo 2007)

Nonre ha detto:


> be da cio che ho visto e vissuto so che una donna e piu pronta a mollare tutto se crede in quel rapporto che sta vivendo al di fuori del matrimonio mentre l'uomo e veramente molto difficile che si stacchi dalla sua sicurezza e cmq x verena sono uomo


 
si credo anche io sui grandi numeri la donna è sicuramente più determinata ma forse anche perchè sono più frequenti i casi di uomini impegnati che cercano avventure e, gioco forza, donne single sono più disponibili; sarebbe interessante capire - a parità di situazione - chi ha il coraggio, la forza e l'egoismo necessari per lasciare tutto e tutti per il  proprio amato/a 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old simo (22 Marzo 2007)

*????*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> si credo anche io sui grandi numeri la donna è sicuramente più determinata ma forse anche perchè sono più frequenti i casi di uomini impegnati che cercano avventure e, gioco forza, donne single sono più disponibili; sarebbe interessante capire - a parità di situazione - *chi ha il coraggio, la forza e l'egoismo necessari per lasciare tutto e tutti per il proprio amato/a *
> 
> bastardo dentro


scusa ma coraggio e forza sono termini opposti a egoismo, quindi o si ha la forza e il coraggio di farlo, o l'egoismo di farlo!
detto cio', credo che lasciare qualcuno che non si ama piu' per una persona di cui ci si è innamorate/i non sia affatto egoistico anzi...è piu' egoistico continuare un rapporto logoro, si è egoisti non solo verso l'altro ma anche verso se stesse/i.


----------



## Old Angel (22 Marzo 2007)

Atroce scoperta mia moglie è un uomo


----------



## Old kyaranat (23 Marzo 2007)

simo ha detto:


> scusa ma coraggio e forza sono termini opposti a egoismo, quindi o si ha la forza e il coraggio di farlo, o l'egoismo di farlo!
> detto cio', credo che lasciare qualcuno che non si ama piu' per una persona di cui ci si è innamorate/i non sia affatto egoistico anzi...è piu' egoistico continuare un rapporto logoro, si è egoisti non solo verso l'altro ma anche verso se stesse/i.


 
no, simo, coraggio e forza non sono i contrari dell'egoismo.
coraggio è affrontare una situazione -due, in questo caso- di petto.
è scegliere di guardarsi allo specchio e dirsi cosa si vuole, poi seguire quella strada.
è lasciare il porto sicuro di un partner che non si ama più -a prescindere se ci sia qualcun altro o meno ad aspettarci là fuori..
cè lasciar andare un amante quando ci si rende conto che i "giochi" sono chiusi.
forza è essere coerenti fino in fondo con le proprie scelte -ma ovvio, bisogna prima farle, queste scelte...vuol dire starsene da soli per un bel pò quando ci si trova con due piedi in una scarpa e non si sa che pesci prendere nè dove sbattere la testa -piuttosto che creare ulteriori casini con una relazione e l'altra..
forza è mettersi in discussione, farsi crescere le palle, fare un atto di volontà e di..coraggio!
il contrario del coraggio è la vigliaccheria, di chi non si assume la responsabilità delle proprie azioni e ne fa pagare le conseguenze ad altri, addossa colpe a chi non ne ha rispetto all'evento contingente...
la vigliaccheria di chi mente, barricandosi dietro finzioni, sotterfugi e bambinate, quando spesso sarebbe più semplice e rispettoso per tutti dire come stanno le cose...
il contrario della forza è la debolezza...di chi si trastulla dipendendo e non più amando, non bevendo da quella fonte, ma affogandoci dentro, compiaciuto...perchè quello passa il convento, perchè è a portata di mano, perchè senza bisogna fare i conti con se stessi, con quello che si vuole veramnte, le proprie difficoltà e la propria "pocaggine"...
debolezza di chi non ama più, ma si lascia scivolare nel sonno, nell'illusione, nella dipendenza..per non ammettere che è FINITA, o perlomeno è finito l'amor per come lo si conosceva..
debolezza di chi non cambia la via vecchia per la nuova, per paura o cos'altro, anche quando la seconda è meglio della prima, emozionante, vera.
debolezza di chi non torna sui sui passi a ricostruire, perchè ormai ci sta bene in questo equilibrio precario e subdolo.
il coraggio ti viene, la forza idem. o fai un bello sforzo e un bel mea culpa e te li fai venire entrambi.ubi maior, minor cessat!
l'egoismo è un'altra cosa.
siamo tutti egoisti, non raccontiamoci frottole.anzi, meglio se lo fossimo di più!ma sto parlndo di un egoismo difficile da avere, perchè credo sia "sano", umano e non di comodo..
se fossimo davvero egoisti per bene, seguiremmo l'istinto, il cuore, non le cazzate di un momento o le scelte di comodo "io-tu-lei/lui" perchè "non so decidere-ho i figli a casa-l'altra è una donna fragile-mia moglie soffre di depressione-l'amante è brava/o a letto-mio marito è il padre perfetto-sarebbe una cosa troppo dura da accettare-non posso lasciarlao/-deve fare parte della mia vita in un modo o nell'altro-non ce la faccio-li/le amo entrambe/i, ecc...", all'infinito...
l'egoismo, quello vero, ti fa dire "mi dispiace, ma questo è ciò che provo, ciò su cui voglio investire, ciò per cui ho dei progetti...per cui, tutto il resto, 'fanculo -con rispetto e delicatezza, ma 'fanculo lo stesso- e amen, sarà quel che sarà. ma almeno ho seguito ME, ciò che per me vale, ciò che amo, ciò che mi emoziona, e via dicendo.."
invece? ci mascheriamo da altruisti che non vogliono far male a nessuno -ma tanto ormai il danno è fatto, anche laddove non lo si viene a sapere.
facciamo le cose per gli altri, per gratitudine, riconoscenza, paura di far soffrire, paura di lasciar andare, perdere, vivere la sacrosanta vita e farla vivere agli altri.
voi ci credete? io no. 
credo che la paura, le difficoltà, la discrezione, il tatto e chi più ne ha più ne metta, non siano per l'altro, ma per noi. siamo noi che abbiamo paura. siamo egoisti! ma di un egoismo infame! allora io credo solo in quel benedettissimo egoismo, vero, energico, vitale, che ti fa andare dove veramente vuoi e devi andare, e lasciare tutto il resto, che sia l'amante o la moglie poco importa.ma qualcuno ha gli "attributi" x farlo?...è vero, le donne sono più capaci, forse perchè sono da sempre più in "contatto"...
K.


----------



## Old simo (23 Marzo 2007)

*hai ragione...*



kyaranat ha detto:


> no, simo, coraggio e forza non sono i contrari dell'egoismo.
> coraggio è affrontare una situazione -due, in questo caso- di petto.
> è scegliere di guardarsi allo specchio e dirsi cosa si vuole, poi seguire quella strada.
> è lasciare il porto sicuro di un partner che non si ama più -a prescindere se ci sia qualcun altro o meno ad aspettarci là fuori..
> ...


hai ragione Kyaranat, mi sono espressa malissimo. Quello che volevo dire è che forza e coraggio sono cose diverse rispetto ad egoismo, tu l'hai spiegato in modo chiarissimo. credo che x quanto riguarda il concetto di egoismo (in campo sentimentale) la pensiamo piu' o meno allo stesso modo(almeno cosi' mi sembra di aver capito...) e cioè egoismo=trascinare storie già finite, x non far soffrire, x i figli, x gli altri ecc...x non essere egoisti ci vuole grande forza e grande coraggio, per questo ho detto che erano termini contrastanti. Se tradisco il mio ragazzo/a xchè non c'è piu' amore, e non ho il coraggio e la forza  di chiudere...sono egoista. 
Quello a cui io stavo ribattendo era la frase di B.D. "chi ha il coraggio, la forza e l'egoismo necessari per lasciare tutto e tutti..." chi ha il coraggio e la forza di lasciare(per un amore) secondo me non è egoista, solo sincero...e ce ne sono pochi. Spero di essermi spiegata un pochino meglio.
Simo.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2007)

Nonre ha detto:


> be da cio che ho visto e vissuto so che una donna e piu pronta a mollare tutto se crede in quel rapporto che sta vivendo al di fuori del matrimonio mentre l'uomo e veramente molto difficile che si stacchi dalla sua sicurezza e cmq x verena sono uomo


 
Grazie della precisazione e trovo il quadro profondamente realistico. Diro' di piu', questo che dici è l'ESSENZA del perché gli adulteri non funzionano e portano solo disillusione e dolori a tutti. Purtroppo l'uomo non riesce a scegliere la nuova donna nemmeno se questa fosse oggettivamente migliore per lui. E' un vero e proprio blocco interiore all'evoluzione del rapporto, che inesorabilmente lo distrugge alla base.

Bacio!


----------



## Old Morgana (23 Marzo 2007)

*Nonre*

il tuo scritto e' paurosamente realistico, e questo un po' mi spaventa.
Già, perche' alla fine le dinamiche sono le stesse, per tutti, e le differenze sono davvero minime.
E allora mi chiedo , perche' ? 
Perche' continuamo a sbatterci il muso contro? perche' ci buttiamo in una storia di cui sappiamo il finale già dalla prima puntata ?
Non si sa, si sa solo che l'animo umano e' controverso e' difficile che (parere personale) , non si tradisce solo perche' non si ama piu' il /la compagno /a ufficiale.
Le motivazioni sono tante, almeno da quel che mi e' capitato di sentire, ma aimè il risultato e' sempre quello.
E come nel racconto di nonre, la peggio l'ha quasi sempre la donna che investe molto di piu', o meglio ci mette tutta se stesse.
Dico quasi sempre perche tempo fa, quando ancora ero single, sono stata l'amante di un uomo sposato ed era lui che avrebbe voluto lasciare tutto per me.
Gli ho detto chiaramente di no, che non era mia intenzione. E ho finito li'.Tempo un paio di anni e so che lui se n'e' andato lo stesso da casa, la vita conuigale era finita e questo indipendentemente dal fatto che lui avesse un'amante o no.

Le altre considerazioni sull'egoismo (in senso sentimentale) mi trovano pienamente d'accordo. Avete detto tutti cose molto sagge. I miei complimenti.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2007)

Morgana ha detto:


> il tuo scritto e' paurosamente realistico, e questo un po' mi spaventa.
> Già, perche' alla fine le dinamiche sono le stesse, per tutti, e le differenze sono davvero minime.
> E allora mi chiedo , perche' ?
> Perche' continuamo a sbatterci il muso contro? perche' ci buttiamo in una storia di cui sappiamo il finale già dalla prima puntata ? .


beh, errare è umano ma perseverare è diabolico!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Personalmente è un copione che non reciterò MAI PIU'!!!

Bacio!


----------



## Old Morgana (23 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, errare è umano ma perseverare è diabolico!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
E' quello che penso anche io, ma ..."mai dire mai"


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2007)

Nonre ha detto:


> Il neurone maschile è un istintivo/cacciatore/conservatore che scatta attraverso il nervo ottico quando gli giungono immagini “gradevoli”.. e si butta.. ma mai fino in fondo data la natura conservatrice…
> Il neurone femminile invece è un tipo intrepido/istintivo/cacciatore e l’unica preda che gli fa veramente scattare l’impavidità è l’Ammore…(ma anche il chiodo scaccia chiodo!)
> 
> Il neurone femmina è capace di mandare in culo famiglia, figli, lavoro e amici per seguire il proprio uomo!


Nei mammiferi, quasi tutte le specie sono poligame. Se certe dinamiche si ripetono sempre uguali, una delle cause principali è la programmazione del nostro dna. Altrimenti come ci spiegheremmo che razionalmente sappiamo che a vivere queste storie ci si caccia in un pozzo, e nonostante tutto si continua a subirle con frequenza disarmante?
Con buona pace di Rick.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

*buon giorno Angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Atroce scoperta mia moglie è un uomo


 
Cosa ti ha colpito e perchè?


( ho letto il tuo thread...)


ps Buon giorno a tutti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2007)

*Ottime capacità argomentative*



kyaranat ha detto:


> no, simo, coraggio e forza non sono i contrari dell'egoismo.
> coraggio è affrontare una situazione -due, in questo caso- di petto.
> è scegliere di guardarsi allo specchio e dirsi cosa si vuole, poi seguire quella strada.
> è lasciare il porto sicuro di un partner che non si ama più -a prescindere se ci sia qualcun altro o meno ad aspettarci là fuori..
> ...


Ma in tutto questo la responsabilità dov'è? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old Angel (23 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Cosa ti ha colpito e perchè?
> 
> 
> ( ho letto il tuo thread...)
> ...


E' tutto così maledettamente realistico quasi nei dettagli, ed è esattamente il comportamento che ha tenuto mia moglie.


----------



## Verena67 (23 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma in tutto questo la responsabilità dov'è?


 
ce n'è un atomo nella DonnaConAttributi che alla fine, alla dolorosa fine, lascia il Fedifrago Senza Palle al suo destino....

Bacio!


----------



## Old Ari (23 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma in tutto questo la responsabilità dov'è?


Buongiorno a tutti...
Kyaranat ha parlato di amore verso un'altra persona e di amore finito verso il compagno/a......la responsabilità non c'entra nulla con un amore finito. Si può essere responsabili verso i figli anche ammettendo che non c'è più il sentimento e il progetto da portare avantio con il compagno scelto.
Si deve essere responsabili dei propri sentimenti finiti e fare le scelte coerenti ammettendo appunto che è finita.
La responsabilità se intesa come restare dove si è senza il sentimento e senza lo slancio emotivo per farlo è disprezzabile. Non porta nulla a nessuno.
Soprattutto ammettere quando qualcosa è finita è un grande gesto di maturità e di consapevolezza e di rispetto per tutti.
Poi, se la gente ptreferisce avere al proprio fianco un compagno/a  che non guarda più nella tua stessa direzione, che non ama più.....ma che è taaaanto responsabile....
Come dice Bruja: ognuno ha quello che si fa bastare.


----------



## Miciolidia (23 Marzo 2007)

*angel*



Angel ha detto:


> E' tutto così maledettamente realistico quasi nei dettagli, ed è esattamente il comportamento che ha tenuto mia moglie.


Si, ma tu hai fatto riferimento al comportamento  maschile , e non ho capito in che senso...

ma solo se ne vuoi parlare Angel...


----------



## Old kyaranat (23 Marzo 2007)

*la responsabilità*



Ari ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Kyaranat ha parlato di amore verso un'altra persona e di amore finito verso il compagno/a......la responsabilità non c'entra nulla con un amore finito. Si può essere responsabili verso i figli anche ammettendo che non c'è più il sentimento e il progetto da portare avantio con il compagno scelto.
> Si deve essere responsabili dei propri sentimenti finiti e fare le scelte coerenti ammettendo appunto che è finita.
> La responsabilità se intesa come restare dove si è senza il sentimento e senza lo slancio emotivo per farlo è disprezzabile. Non porta nulla a nessuno.
> ...


 
Buongiorno a tutti! 

..quoto Ari che mi trova d'accordo...
la responsabilità dovrebbe essere a prescindere, e laddove ci sono forza, coraggio e sano egoismo, necessariamente dovrebbe esserci senso di responsabilità.
Solo che troppo spesso donniciole ed omuncoli chiamano "responsabilità" quello che in realtà è fifa, scelte di comodo, de-responsabilizzazione rispetto al proprio vissuto ed il proprio sentire...


----------



## Old Angel (23 Marzo 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Si, ma tu hai fatto riferimento al comportamento  maschile , e non ho capito in che senso...
> 
> ma solo se ne vuoi parlare Angel...


Beh il post iniziale era riferito al tipico comportamento maschile, e io ci ho visto il comportamento di mia moglie


----------



## Old kyaranat (23 Marzo 2007)

*Simo*



simo ha detto:


> hai ragione Kyaranat, mi sono espressa malissimo. Quello che volevo dire è che forza e coraggio sono cose diverse rispetto ad egoismo, tu l'hai spiegato in modo chiarissimo. credo che x quanto riguarda il concetto di egoismo (in campo sentimentale) la pensiamo piu' o meno allo stesso modo(almeno cosi' mi sembra di aver capito...) e cioè egoismo=trascinare storie già finite, x non far soffrire, x i figli, x gli altri ecc...x non essere egoisti ci vuole grande forza e grande coraggio, per questo ho detto che erano termini contrastanti. Se tradisco il mio ragazzo/a xchè non c'è piu' amore, e non ho il coraggio e la forza di chiudere...sono egoista.
> Quello a cui io stavo ribattendo era la frase di B.D. "chi ha il coraggio, la forza e l'egoismo necessari per lasciare tutto e tutti..." chi ha il coraggio e la forza di lasciare(per un amore) secondo me non è egoista, solo sincero...e ce ne sono pochi. Spero di essermi spiegata un pochino meglio.
> Simo.


Simo, non era "contro" il tuo pensiero che ho scritto, piuttosto per cercare di arricchirlo.
ho fatto una distinzione tra due tipi di egoismo totalmente opposti: quello infame, che ti fa fare del male a tutti, che ti fa arraffare quanto più puoi...e quello sano che ti fa dire "questo è per me, lo sento profondamente mio" e ti fa lasciare tutto il resto per seguirlo, ti fa avere coraggio e vero senso di responsabilità.
abbiamo parlato della stessa cosa in due modi diversi, prendendolo da due prospettive opposte, ma tira e tira credo che il punto in cui si arriva è lo stesso.
K.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2007)

*Belle balle!!!*



kyaranat ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> ..quoto Ari che mi trova d'accordo...
> la responsabilità dovrebbe essere a prescindere, e laddove ci sono forza, coraggio e sano egoismo, necessariamente dovrebbe esserci senso di responsabilità.
> Solo che troppo spesso donniciole ed omuncoli chiamano "responsabilità" quello che in realtà è fifa, scelte di comodo, de-responsabilizzazione rispetto al proprio vissuto ed il proprio sentire...


La responsabilità si vede PRIMA di farsi coinvolgere ...al cuor non si comanda è una bella frase..ma al cuore (ma si chiama cuore?!) si comanda benissimo e si comanda ai propri comportamenti...
A me sembra disprezzabile dare un valore prioritario a certi sentimenti rispetto ad altri...
Chissà perché il richiamo al seguire il cuore venga sempre da chi in certe situazioni si trova in un certo ruolo ...forse perché vuol convincersi che si tratti di questioni di cuore ...se così si può dire ..dirò...
​


----------



## Old Morgana (23 Marzo 2007)

*Faccio..*

una considerazione che sicuramente vi sembrerà banale ed elementare.

Stiamo a discutere su sentimenti , responsabilità, coraggio egoismo ecc ecc..
ma tirando le somme...
alla fine chi passa da un letto all'altro riuscendo a non farsi coinvolgere, chi prende il tradimento come un "passatempo", fregandosene di spezzare cuori o di guardarsi allo specchio e vedere che persone si e'.

Se c'e' chi prende solo il divertimento e se ne frega degli altri (mariti/mogli/altri amanti ecc), se chi ha famiglia, uno o piu' amanti  e magari come persona fa (passatemi il termine) un po' "schifo" ma vive bene con se stesso...beh sapete che vi dico..secondo me e' quello che sta meglio.
Parliamoci a livello pratico : una perosna cosi' non sofrre, non piange , non si arrabbia e si fa scivolare tutto addosso e soprattutto no ha sensi di colpa.
Forse al giorno d'oggi le persone cosi' fanno della strada.

Quello che ho scritto non mi piace , ma è una riflessione che mi e' venuta da cio' che vivo e leggo quotidianamente.


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*Mah*

Non è che ci siano delle grandi considerazioni da fare.......è la descrizione reale dell'iter abituale del tradimento standard...........
Una specie di manuale Cencelli della trasgressione.
Un potetico, un po' tragico, molto irresponsabile e tanto comodo. Chiaro che  fra i due sarà sempre la parte che investe di meno ad uscirne senza strascichi penosi, ma se è vero che il tradimento offre entusiasmi e stimolanti sensazioni, ha anche un costo, e non sempre viene pagato solamente dal/la tradito/a.............
Bruja


----------



## Old kyaranat (23 Marzo 2007)

*@Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La responsabilità si vede PRIMA di farsi coinvolgere ...al cuor non si comanda è una bella frase..ma al cuore (ma si chiama cuore?!) si comanda benissimo e si comanda ai propri comportamenti...​
> A me sembra disprezzabile dare un valore prioritario a certi sentimenti rispetto ad altri...​
> Chissà perché il richiamo al seguire il cuore venga sempre da chi in certe situazioni si trova in un certo ruolo ...forse perché vuol convincersi che si tratti di questioni di cuore ...se così si può dire ..dirò...​


 
Persa non stavo istigando all'amore tout-court, sarebbe sciocco ed infantile.
lo ripeto, per me la responsabilità è a prescindere. 
non è il discorso "va dove ti porta il cuore", perlomeno non nei termini in cui potrebbe dirlo un'adolescente di 15 anni..
piuttosto parlavo di coerenza con il proprio sentire profondo, che comprende sì i sentimenti e tutte queste belle cose, ma anche la responsabilità laddove l'amore non è più presente.
ho detto che non credo a chi fa le cose esclusivamente per gli altri, perchè penso che sotto sotto ci sia del marcio, ci sia tutta la nostra paura... 

non dipende dal ruolo, se ti riferivi a me, la mia storia è talmente incasinata ed ambigua che ne ho raccontato solo una parte perchè ancora a fatica ne sto rimettendo insieme i pezzi dentro di me.. e poi ho navuto tanti "ruoli" nella vita, mica solo questo.
...piuttosto dipende dal carattere e dai valori che ognuno ha e dal valore che si dà a se stessi ed alle cose intorno.

personalmente ho agito seguendo il mio sentire profondo, abbandonando le facciate di comodo e con coraggio, forse è per questo che parlo così.
ovviamente tutto ciò ha avuto un prezzo piuttosto alto ed anche un buon ritorno di "solitudine"....
forse mi sto esprimendo male, come un libro stracciato, ma il succo penso che c'è...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2007)

*La responsabilità*

La responsabilità è anche nei confronti della potenziale amante e di se stessi ...nasce dalla capacità di prevedere le conseguenze dei propri comportamenti...
...ma attiene anche a un tipo di intelligenza..


----------



## Old kyaranat (23 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La responsabilità è anche nei confronti della potenziale amante e di se stessi ...nasce dalla capacità di prevedere le conseguenze dei propri comportamenti...
> ...ma attiene anche a un tipo di intelligenza..


..e di sensibilità...quella che spesso scarseggia...

ps.ho pensato di postare un argomento che mi riguarda da vicino in questo momento, ho letto che qualcuno parlava del "lutto"...

K.


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La responsabilità è anche nei confronti della potenziale amante e di se stessi ...nasce dalla capacità di prevedere le conseguenze dei propri comportamenti...
> ...ma attiene anche a un tipo di intelligenza..


 
Ecco appunto............... e quella non è che te la puoi procurare............ ecco perchè in queste cose metto sempre una percentuale di fatalità.
Bruja


----------



## Old Pinguino (23 Marzo 2007)

*Se fosse sempre così*



kyaranat ha detto:


> no, simo, coraggio e forza non sono i contrari dell'egoismo.
> coraggio è affrontare una situazione -due, in questo caso- di petto.
> è scegliere di guardarsi allo specchio e dirsi cosa si vuole, poi seguire quella strada.
> è lasciare il porto sicuro di un partner che non si ama più -a prescindere se ci sia qualcun altro o meno ad aspettarci là fuori..
> ...


Se mia moglie avrebbe applicato quello che scrivi, e come lei gli innumerevoli traditori, io non mi ritroverei come stò. Come faccio a crederle e a perdonarla quando la sua relazione parallela è durata 13anni? Ha tenuto i piedi in due scarpe fin quando non sono stati scoperti e lui per salvarsi il culo l'ha accusata di non farlo respirare poverino sputtanandola in giro. Doveva avere coraggio allora di ammettere che era finita e l'egoismo di lasciarmi se ero così mostro, per rifarsi una vita con lui. Quello che scrivi è tutto vero ma purtroppo chi tradisce non è un coraggioso è solo un vigliacco che scappa dalle difficolta della coppia rifugiandosi in relazioni fatte di parole vuote. Quando cominciano le difficolta si scappa verso altre scopate fuggendo sempre dai problemi quanto sarebbe più semplice affrontare il proprio compagno vedendo se è possibile salvare la relazione. Purtroppo non cambiera mai niente i traditori sono vigliacchi ti colpiscono alle spalle e poi ti accusano di tutto quello che hanno fatto, tipiche le risposte di mia moglie. "Se ho fatto quello che ho fatto è solo colpa tua" Colpa mia che quando cercavo dei chiarimenti per il suo modo di trascurare la casa, i figli, io, scappava, usciva di casa per tornare ancora più incazzata che mai nei mie confronti offendendomi e umiliandomi il più possibile. Da brava vigliacca niente dialogo con me solo insulti però adesso dice di amarmi a me. Adesso manca a me il coraggio di prenderla a calci in culo e mandarla da lui. Basterebbe un pò di onestà verso chi si dice di aver amato  e sposato per avere meno tradimenti in giro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Marzo 2007)

*non mi riferivo a te*



kyaranat ha detto:


> Persa non stavo istigando all'amore tout-court, sarebbe sciocco ed infantile.
> lo ripeto, per me la responsabilità è a prescindere.
> non è il discorso "va dove ti porta il cuore", perlomeno non nei termini in cui potrebbe dirlo un'adolescente di 15 anni..
> piuttosto parlavo di coerenza con il proprio sentire profondo, che comprende sì i sentimenti e tutte queste belle cose, ma anche la responsabilità laddove l'amore non è più presente.
> ...


Non mi riferivo a te (davvero non mi permetterei)..ho utilizzato le tue parole e non il tuo caso per fare un discorso generale (nemmeno mi riferisco a me...)..
Ho esplicitato sopra (in contemporanea alla tua risposta che non avevo ancora letto) che mi riferisco a tutte le componenti in causa.
Prima di tutte le componenti da considerare quando si decide di far qualsiasi cosa ci sono i figli.
Ho già detto molte volte che mi riferisco ai figli non nel senso di tenere in piedi un rapporto senza sentimento per loro. Ma sono coì frequenti rapporti così deteriorati? Si vuol bene al pesce rosso come si può pensare di non voler bene a chi abbiamo scelto per progettare una vita e con cui abbiamo condiviso tanto...tanto di più di bei momenti e passione carnale..?
Ma nel senso che la presenza dei figli cambia la visione della vita che non è solo più per sé, ma per loro. Si sceglie di vedere solo i programmi televisivi che possiamo vedere con loro e evitiamo, magari, un intervento estetico e di salire sul deltaplano se pensiamo che potremmo mancare per sempre o per un certo periodo e creare loro dei problemi.. Almeno è questo che io ho sentito come ruolo genitoriale.
Come non considerare il proprio ruolo e la la propria responsabilità nei loro confronti di fronte a un'emozione erotica e considerare la responsabilità che ci si è assunta nei loro confronti e ..in misura via via minore nei confronti del partner e del/la potenziale amante?

​


----------



## Old kyaranat (23 Marzo 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te (davvero non mi permetterei)..ho utilizzato le tue parole e non il tuo caso per fare un discorso generale (nemmeno mi riferisco a me...)..​
> Ho esplicitato sopra (in contemporanea alla tua risposta che non avevo ancora letto) che mi riferisco a tutte le componenti in causa.​
> Prima di tutte le componenti da considerare quando si decide di far qualsiasi cosa ci sono i figli.​
> Ho già detto molte volte che mi riferisco ai figli non nel senso di tenere in piedi un rapporto senza sentimento per loro. Ma sono coì frequenti rapporti così deteriorati? Si vuol bene al pesce rosso come si può pensare di non voler bene a chi abbiamo scelto per progettare una vita e con cui abbiamo condiviso tanto...tanto di più di bei momenti e passione carnale..?​
> ...


non volevo essere aggresiva, anzi, ho compreso il tuo discorso..
sai, sono stata "quella" figlia di persone che non si amavano e si sono lasciate, "traditrice" e "tradita"...
da figlia posso dire di aver sofferto tanto, nel non vedere i miei genitori insieme -anche se la mia situazione era particolare, mio padre ha sofferto di schizofrenia, quindi è necessariamente diversa..  ho sofferto nel non averli vicini entrambi, anche se nella mia situazione probabilmente è stato un bene.
ho visto amici cresciuti in famiglie apparentemente felici, ma questa felicità era appunto un'apparenza, sotto c'erano cose terribili da accettare per un adulto, figuriamoci per un bambino..e sono stati loro, i figli, a pagarne lo scotto maggiore di questa falsità.
ho visto amici con famiglie disastrate come la mia, anche se con problematiche più "affrontabili" dove i genitori si sono separati in modo responsabile anche se con dolore, e loro, i figli, hanno trovato un equilibrio...l'equilibrio di sapere che non tutto va secondo le aspettative legittime di un figlio, ma sapendo anche che non tutto è andato perso, che i genitori esistono comunque e li amano comunque, nonostante la distanza che a volte si crea e nonostante il disamore tra di loro (madre e padre).
ovviamente non conosco solo famiglie "disperate"....
con questo volevo dire che è tutto relativo, che non sempre da un gran dolore ne esce solo distruzione e non sempre da finte apparenze d'amore escono fiori....
la soluzione forse sta nella responsabilità, appunto, nell'affetto vero che si prova per i figli e che i figli provano per ognuno dei genitori, nella distanza che in alcuni casi è necessaria, nella verità della realtà, nel non nascondersi e nel sapere quando restare e quando andarsene...


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*Pinguino*

Devo dire che la tua situazione è emblematica.
D'altronde non esisterebbero traditori come quell'uomo se non esistessero traditrici come tua moglie.  Non ci sono gradualità di merito sia chiaro, ma certi atteggiamenti vengono applicati perchè entrambi hanno una considerazione di sè stessi che è sotto le scarpe e si abbassano a tutto.
Come dico spesso, c'è grandezza anche nel male............ e qui purtroppo siamo proprio all'accattonaggio morale.
Bruja


----------



## Nobody (23 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Devo dire che la tua situazione è emblematica.
> D'altronde non esisterebbero traditori come quell'uomo se non esistessero traditrici come tua moglie. Non ci sono gradualità di merito sia chiaro, ma certi atteggiamenti vengono applicati perchè entrambi hanno una considerazione di sè stessi che è sotto le scarpe e si abbassano a tutto.
> *Come dico spesso, c'è grandezza anche nel male*............ e qui purtroppo siamo proprio all'accattonaggio morale.
> Bruja


Come ci ha dimostrato il malvagio Chen


----------



## Old Pinguino (23 Marzo 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Devo dire che la tua situazione è emblematica.
> D'altronde non esisterebbero traditori come quell'uomo se non esistessero traditrici come tua moglie. Non ci sono gradualità di merito sia chiaro, ma certi atteggiamenti vengono applicati perchè entrambi hanno una considerazione di sè stessi che è sotto le scarpe e si abbassano a tutto.
> Come dico spesso, c'è grandezza anche nel male............ e qui purtroppo siamo proprio all'accattonaggio morale.
> Bruja


E' proprio perchè è emblematica la mia situazione che non trovo soluzione, sommando la mia infanzia, la mia vita coniugale vedo tutto nero. Ormai son convinto che qualsiasi decisione prenda sempre nel culo lo prendo e questo mi porta ad un immobilismo per certi versi imbarazzante, rasenta la rassegnazione. Da qui parte il pensiero, sbagliato, del suicidio, tolgo il disturbo prendetevela con qualcun'altro. Quello che mi hai detto qui sopra l'ho ripetuto fino alla nausea a mia moglie, se non ci fossero troie come te non esisterebbero merde di persone come quello che non si fanno scrupoli anche se sei la cugina di sua moglie. Domanda ed offerta tutto si riduce a questo, purtroppo ci sono persone che non ragionano. Lo sbaglio al limite lo posso capire ma costruire un castello di menzogne per tenere in piedi tutto questo squallore no per me non è concepibile, tante volte sentendo e leggendo sopra qui mi domando se sono un'alieno. Sempre stato fedele preso in giro gli amici che fanno del tradimento un vanto e poi mi accorgo che la realtà è che la fedeltà è una pura e semplice utopia, TRADISCONO TUTTI. Quello sbagliato sei tu che non tradisci. Ultima spiaggia la psicologa vediamo cosa succede per il momento non ho saltato un'incontro.


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*Pinguino*

Decisamente capisco la tua stanchezza, vivi in una desertificazioni di rapporti e di dialoghi.
Non so che dirà la psicologa, ma dai retta, se proprio vuoi torglierti di mezzo, ha la via migliore, ti separi......... sai bene che oggi con l'affido condiviso non può neppure sperare di fare la furba con i figli.
Dubito che la psicologa sortirà a qualcosa, dovrebbe prendere tua moglie ed appenderla all'attaccapanni e dirle "signora adesso si cresce, la si smette di fare l'oca giuliva e di dare prestazioni sessuali al primo stronzo che oltre ai figli .
Bruja


----------



## Iris (23 Marzo 2007)

*pinguino*

Guarda che non è vero che tradiscono tutti!!!
Io non ho mai tradito neanche una amicizia. La lealtà è rara, certamente, ma non è un'utopia.
A me pare che tu sia rassegnato a prenderlo nel c....
E' questa rassegnazione che devi perdere. Ma bisogna avere un pò di coraggio e autostima, porca paletta!!!
L'autostima deve provenire da te, come il coraggio.
Vai pure dalla psicologa, ma smettila di farti vittima.
Ti parlo per esperieza, sovvertire unostato di cose all'inizio è difficilissimo, ma una volta che hai fatto saltare tutti i tappi....sei libero!
Va tutto di conseguenza.


----------



## Old kyaranat (23 Marzo 2007)

*Pinguino*



Pinguino ha detto:


> E' proprio perchè è emblematica la mia situazione che non trovo soluzione, sommando la mia infanzia, la mia vita coniugale vedo tutto nero. Ormai son convinto che qualsiasi decisione prenda sempre nel culo lo prendo e questo mi porta ad un immobilismo per certi versi imbarazzante, rasenta la rassegnazione. Da qui parte il pensiero, sbagliato, del suicidio, tolgo il disturbo prendetevela con qualcun'altro. Quello che mi hai detto qui sopra l'ho ripetuto fino alla nausea a mia moglie, se non ci fossero troie come te non esisterebbero merde di persone come quello che non si fanno scrupoli anche se sei la cugina di sua moglie. Domanda ed offerta tutto si riduce a questo, purtroppo ci sono persone che non ragionano. Lo sbaglio al limite lo posso capire ma costruire un castello di menzogne per tenere in piedi tutto questo squallore no per me non è concepibile, tante volte sentendo e leggendo sopra qui mi domando se sono un'alieno. Sempre stato fedele preso in giro gli amici che fanno del tradimento un vanto e poi mi accorgo che la realtà è che la fedeltà è una pura e semplice utopia, TRADISCONO TUTTI. Quello sbagliato sei tu che non tradisci. Ultima spiaggia la psicologa vediamo cosa succede per il momento non ho saltato un'incontro.


il suicidio? ...ti risparmio le frasi moralistiche e paternaliste... ti ricordo solo che tanto prima o poi dall'altra parte ci dobbiamo andare tutti, inutile accellerare il passaggio, perchè in tutto questo bailamme qualcosa di bello capita sempre. e poi non puoi sapere dall'altra parte come si può stare.
non ti chiudere, so che è difficile, ed è ancora più difficile quando, come te, si è sempre stati aperti e conseguenziali.
non sei vittima, non lo è nessuno, se la prendi da questo versante non ne esci più..hai fatto le tue scelte e gli altri hanno fatto le loro, e, ti assicuro, se hanno un pò di sale in zucca e cuore e stomaco se le piangeranno da soli. inutile aspettare che venga questo momento, c'è chi vuol essere "illuminato" dalla consapevolezza e chi sta bene nel buio continuo, è anche questione di limiti personali. esistono infinite possibilità e non crederei a chi dice che ce ne sono solo due...anche la psicologa è una possibilità che ti stai dando, no?
ti riporto una lettera che una mia amica ha scritto alla persona che ama ma con cui è finita.
questa lettera lui non la riceverà mai, perchè lei non gliela invierà mai, così dice.
"Oggi che è il giorno giusto, mi stanno arrivando una valanga di auguri. Mi mancheranno molto i tuoi, ma penso che tu non lo ricorderai neppure che sono un ariete come te. 
D. mio amato, in questa splendida giornata il dono piu' bello che sento di possedere è l'amore immenso e infinito che ti voglio. 
La consapevolezza di saper amare è la piu' grande ricchezza che si possa mai possedere, quella ricchezza che trasforma al di là del fatto che sia o meno corrisposta.
Posseggo un dono, un'infinita ricchezza. 
Io di amarti non smetterò mai. Vivi una buona giornata, ti abbraccio forte, tua R."

la trovo una lettera semplice e bella, mi aiuta a ricordare che ciò che provo è mio, mi appartiene, fa parte di me, e non esisteranno sfregi possibili o cose tali da farmi capitolare alla cacca che c'è in giro.
un abbraccio
K.


----------



## Old kyaranat (23 Marzo 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Decisamente capisco la tua stanchezza, vivi in una desertificazioni di rapporti e di dialoghi.
> Non so che dirà la psicologa, ma dai retta, se proprio vuoi torglierti di mezzo, ha la via migliore, ti separi......... sai bene che oggi con l'affido condiviso non può neppure sperare di fare la furba con i figli.
> *Dubito che la psicologa sortirà a qualcosa, dovrebbe prendere tua moglie ed appenderla all'attaccapanni e dirle "signora adesso si cresce, la si smette di fare l'oca giuliva e di dare prestazioni sessuali al primo stronzo che oltre ai figli* .
> Bruja


 
...ma dalla psicologa ci va lui, non lei...
anche se farebbe bene ad andarci...
è lui che ha deciso di mettersi in gioco e di uscirne, la moglie non mi sembra dello stesso avviso, per cui non penso che si sentirà mai dire queste parole...


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (23 Marzo 2007)

kyaranat ha detto:


> no, simo, coraggio e forza non sono i contrari dell'egoismo.
> coraggio è affrontare una situazione -due, in questo caso- di petto.
> è scegliere di guardarsi allo specchio e dirsi cosa si vuole, poi seguire quella strada.
> è lasciare il porto sicuro di un partner che non si ama più -a prescindere se ci sia qualcun altro o meno ad aspettarci là fuori..
> ...


 
Bello, bello il tuo messaggio, bella la forza che trasmette nel sostenere le tue tesi. Condivido in gran parte ciò che dici. Io faccio parte di coloro che hanno chiuso la propria storia ma per cui - come hai correttamente rilevato - il danno è fatto. Sono rimasto dove ero spero non sono per codardia anche se a volte - i miei sentimenti e l'aver fatto ciò che ho fatto - mi spingerebbero a buttare a monte tutta la mia vita. matrimonio, figli, lavoro e tutto il resto. non puoi restae all'interno di una coppia solamente perchè la persona che volevi ti ha lasciato. Io dopo che ciò è successo (dopo che avevo domandato la possibilità di una vita insieme) ho cambiato la mia vita; sono un alto dirigente di una multinazionale, sono andato all'estero ed ormai sono diversi mesi che sono qui, da solo, e cerco in me la convinzione di tornare da mia moglie - se ancora mi vorra - non con l'idea che essa sia un ripiego, ma una scelta, una scelta consapevole di tornare a vivere con una persona con cui ho comunque vissuto momenti eterni. Sono consapevole che al termine della mia riflessione lei potrebbe non esservi più ad aspettarmi. nel caso posso solo augurarle tanta fortuna e ti dico di più continuerei ad aiutarla economicamente anche se fosse lei a decidere di andare via e anche se avesse un altro uomo. sono stato io a disfare, per quanti probelmi potessero esservi e devo essere pronto a pagare, salato. In definitiva, la mia esperienza e la mia relativa gioventù - ho 36 anni - mi fanno condividere le tue tesi e la dannata voglia di applcarle - ma la mia forza,  l'irruenza dei sentimenti che mi è propria deve trovare un luogo di incontro con la razionalità e la ragione e anche il senso di responsabilità e di dovere che si deve mantenere soprattutto quando vi sono in mezzo degli innocenti. Io mi butterei nel fuoco per i miei figli e credo che senza problemi potrebbero buttarmi in galera e gettare via la chiave sempre per loro. così stando le cose forse - se si riesce ad essere buoni genitori e onesti compagni - con tutti i limiti del caso - vale la pena di considerare di smettere di perseguire la passione a tutti i costi e dare,a chi non ha domandato di venire al mondo - una famiglia serena. Può sembrare vigliaccheria e a me che mi sento un guerriero, solo pochi anni fa, questa tesi avrebbe fatto ribrezzo; ma quando guardo quegli occhi, quelle piccole mani e quei sorrisi. penso di dovermi concentrare sempre di più su ciò che ho, sugli affetti che ho sempre avuto vicino, spiegando, litigando e facendo sentire le proprie ragioni alla propria compagna piuttosto che scivolare di nuovo nelle braccia di colei che non è altro l'incarnazione della libertà, della passione del possesso assoluto del tempo. Detto questo il tuo messaggio mi ha fatto rivivere sensazioni giovanili molto intense e per questo te ne ringrazio.

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old kyaranat (23 Marzo 2007)

*B.D.*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Bello, bello il tuo messaggio, bella la forza che trasmette nel sostenere le tue tesi. Condivido in gran parte ciò che dici. Io faccio parte di coloro che hanno chiuso la propria storia ma per cui - come hai correttamente rilevato - il danno è fatto. Sono rimasto dove ero spero non sono per codardia anche se a volte - i miei sentimenti e l'aver fatto ciò che ho fatto - mi spingerebbero a buttare a monte tutta la mia vita. matrimonio, figli, lavoro e tutto il resto. non puoi restae all'interno di una coppia solamente perchè la persona che volevi ti ha lasciato. Io dopo che ciò è successo (dopo che avevo domandato la possibilità di una vita insieme) ho cambiato la mia vita; sono un alto dirigente di una multinazionale, sono andato all'estero ed ormai sono diversi mesi che sono qui, da solo, e cerco in me la convinzione di tornare da mia moglie - se ancora mi vorra - non con l'idea che essa sia un ripiego, ma una scelta, una scelta consapevole di tornare a vivere con una persona con cui ho comunque vissuto momenti eterni. Sono consapevole che al termine della mia riflessione lei potrebbe non esservi più ad aspettarmi. nel caso posso solo augurarle tanta fortuna e ti dico di più continuerei ad aiutarla economicamente anche se fosse lei a decidere di andare via e anche se avesse un altro uomo. sono stato io a disfare, per quanti probelmi potessero esservi e devo essere pronto a pagare, salato. In definitiva, la mia esperienza e la mia relativa gioventù - ho 36 anni - mi fanno condividere le tue tesi e la dannata voglia di applcarle - ma la mia forza, l'irruenza dei sentimenti che mi è propria deve trovare un luogo di incontro con la razionalità e la ragione e anche il senso di responsabilità e di dovere che si deve mantenere soprattutto quando vi sono in mezzo degli innocenti. Io mi butterei nel fuoco per i miei figli e credo che senza problemi potrebbero buttarmi in galera e gettare via la chiave sempre per loro. così stando le cose forse - se si riesce ad essere buoni genitori e onesti compagni - con tutti i limiti del caso - vale la pena di considerare di smettere di perseguire la passione a tutti i costi e dare,a chi non ha domandato di venire al mondo - una famiglia serena. Può sembrare vigliaccheria e a me che mi sento un guerriero, solo pochi anni fa, questa tesi avrebbe fatto ribrezzo; ma quando guardo quegli occhi, quelle piccole mani e quei sorrisi. penso di dovermi concentrare sempre di più su ciò che ho, sugli affetti che ho sempre avuto vicino, spiegando, litigando e facendo sentire le proprie ragioni alla propria compagna piuttosto che scivolare di nuovo nelle braccia di colei che non è altro l'incarnazione della libertà, della passione del possesso assoluto del tempo. Detto questo il tuo messaggio mi ha fatto rivivere sensazioni giovanili molto intense e per questo te ne ringrazio.
> 
> bastardo dentro


B. D., anche quello di cui parli tu è coraggio e forza, no?
anche se non sono sposata e non ho figli, non sono più una teenager e per fortuna ho perso quello sguardo assolutamente romantico e assolutista di quell'età..per cui... capisco a cosa ti riferisci, anche se non mi trovo a viverlo.. ed infatti nel post parlavo del coraggio in generale, di quello che ci vuole per lasciare un marito che non si ama più, a quello di lasciare un amante perchè ci rendiamo conto che famiglia e marito valgono di più..
mi rendo conto di essermi espressa non al meglio...
in poche parole, parlavo di autenticità e coerenza, con tutti gli annessi e connessi: rispetto, senso di realtà e di responsabilità, ecc..
ma pur sempre di autenticità, rendendo coerente il dentro con il fuori.
è bello leggere le tue parole, traspare una forza incredibile e l'amore dolce che provi per i tuoi figli, e. non ultimo, la volontà ed il coraggio di farti domande e volerti mettere in gioco...
provo un'istintiva sim-patia per te
k.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (23 Marzo 2007)

*WoW*



Nonre ha detto:


> Fase uno: adocchiamento? O pura casualità?
> 
> Nella fase uno gioca un ruolo fondamentale “il destino”… che però si accompagna quasi sempre a complici quali: “l’uscita serale una volta la settimana con gli amichetti”, “voglio fare carriera sul lavoro” e l’essersi letteralmente stufate di sentir parlare sempre e soltanto le amiche, le colleghe, le vicine di casa di solenni scopate. Sicché Destino con gli altri  tre complici, alternati s’intende, prende di mira una LEI-single ed un LUI-accoppiato, si vuol divertire e li fa incontrare…
> 
> ...


Nonre bupnasera,complimenti 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  raramente leggo un post e rido cosi "sarcasticamente"...in un testa a testa per il post piu' lungo di certo fra me e te sarebbe un ardua sfida....piccolo appunto che hai tralasciato....L'uomo apprende quando commette un errore che a che fare col tradimento...ovvio quando e' un uomo che vuole una sola Donna vicino a se....a differenza...La Donna ripete lo stesso sbaglio piu' volte...restando convinta che sia possibile "trovare" un Uomo diverso dalla massa....un po' come qualcuna parecchi anni fa...asseriva chesi potesse costruire una macchina del tempo


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ce n'è un atomo nella DonnaConAttributi che alla fine, alla dolorosa fine, lascia il Fedifrago Senza Palle al suo destino....
> 
> Bacio!


 
che bella questa frase!


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti...
> Kyaranat ha parlato di amore verso un'altra persona e di amore finito verso il compagno/a......la responsabilità non c'entra nulla con un amore finito. Si può essere responsabili verso i figli anche ammettendo che non c'è più il sentimento e il progetto da portare avantio con il compagno scelto.
> Si deve essere responsabili dei propri sentimenti finiti e fare le scelte coerenti ammettendo appunto che è finita.
> La responsabilità se intesa come restare dove si è senza il sentimento e senza lo slancio emotivo per farlo è disprezzabile. Non porta nulla a nessuno.
> ...


 
Ma quale sentimento finito?La maggiorparte di questi uomini si buttano nelle avventure non perchè riconoscono una crisi nel rapporto con la moglie...ma perchè...annoiati e incapaci di rinvigorire il matrimonio!!Preferiscono assaggiare un piatto diverso...ma così per il puro gusto di assaporarlo...poi una volta finito tornano alla sana minestra quotidiana.
La responsabilità sta nel riconoscere che non ne vale la pena di fare soffrire gli altri per una voglia di easione temporanea!Puù venire la tentazione di lasciarsi andare ma uno allora deve farsi prima un esame di coscienza e chiedersi: ma io, perchè ho voglia di fare questa cosa?c'è davvero qualche problema che devo affrontare?A cosa vado in contro...volgio davvero far soffrire la moglie l'amante...me stesso??

Questa è responsabilità...è pensare alle conseguenze prima di agire e soprattutto valutare la profondità di ciò che si sente.

Insomma...non è da tutti.


----------



## Bruja (23 Marzo 2007)

*iNFATTI*



kyaranat ha detto:


> ...ma dalla psicologa ci va lui, non lei...
> anche se farebbe bene ad andarci...
> è lui che ha deciso di mettersi in gioco e di uscirne, la moglie non mi sembra dello stesso avviso, per cui non penso che si sentirà mai dire queste parole...


 
E' lei che dovrebbe esserci accompognata, magari da due infermieri!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Pinguino (23 Marzo 2007)

*Non succedera mai*



Bruja ha detto:


> E' lei che dovrebbe esserci accompognata, magari da due infermieri!!!
> Bruja


La cosa divertente è che il matto sono io per come reagivo al suo farci vivere di merda, dovevo stare zitto subire in silenzio. Io purtroppo per lei rappresento la realtà l'altro era il suo mondo d'illusione e cio la portata a farli d'amica di sesso per tanti anni. Io mi arabbiavo tanto con lei continuavo a ripeterli che avevo capito che aveva un'altro ma lei negava. Una persona che giunge a fregarsene dei figli e del marito lo capisco che ha bisogno di aiuto ma lei non lo capisce, per lei si è solo comportata in un modo normalissimo, un piccolo sbaglio che se la cugina non li beccava durava ancora. Per l'altro era solo una scopata garantita previo dirli le parole che lei vuole sentirsi dire. Cosa volete che vi dica vado dalla psicologa perchè non so più cosa dirle e mi sento preso per il culo. Purtroppo una famiglia si manda avanti con gioia ma anche con difficoltà alle prossime incomprensioni tra noi andrà a farsi scopare da un'altro? Ultimamente si sta comportando come se fosse innamorata ancora di me sarà vero? Forse una bella serie di sedute le farebbero bene ma lei non lo capisce, vedremo il futuro.


----------



## Bruja (24 Marzo 2007)

*Bah*

Non c'è nulla da dire.................... discendiamo tutti dai primati, ma l'evoluzione non è che sia avvenuta proprio uniformemente................!!!
Bruja


----------

